# Worlds Largest Lapdog?lol



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

...................


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow Aslan is only 11 months?  How much does that big guy weigh?


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

his birthday was december the 1st 2006 so he's a little over 13 months now,his last weigh in was 58kgs.gotta lay off the extras.lol


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

WOW! I can't help but look at all of the pictures you've posted of Aslan.  He's such a big boy, but you can tell he's a big baby under it all. He looks like he's saying "hah yep, he's all mine!" lol. Great pictures BTW.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

lol,thanks teddiexruxpin,he is a big baby,he's looking at me now like get off that ******* laptop!what does btw mean?i really like your quotes do you write them?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> lol,thanks teddiexruxpin,he is a big baby,he's looking at me now like get off that ******* laptop!what does btw mean?i really like your quotes do you write them?


The come snuggle look huh? Yep I know that one. In fact Teddie's waiting for me to go to bed right now. He gets to a point that I just aggravate him when I'm not ready to go when he is. You've got to love em' 

BTW means "by the way" just like IMO "in my opinion". I use those two a lot.

No sadly I don't write them I just always find ones I like. Here is one of my favorites!
"Old dogs, like old shoes, are comfortable. They might be a bit out of shape and a little worn around the edges, but they fit well." - Bonnie Wilcox


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Very true,my eldest dogs is so wise and i know each and every one of her ways(and demands.lol)


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> his birthday was december the 1st 2006 so he's a little over 13 months now,his last weigh in was 58kgs.gotta lay off the extras.lol


how much is 58kgs? in pounds
jcd


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

JCD,Thats 127.6lbs.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

jcd said:


> how much is 58kgs? in pounds
> jcd


Haha- that's exactly what I was about to ask. Besides lbs I only know that 
1 stone is 14lbs. 
So he's 13 months and weighs 127! boy boy. I can't remember what mine weighed at a year old. he's two now and weighs 150. Anyways, i just love your dog!


----------



## FurryKidsMom (Dec 23, 2007)

oh my gosh what a handsome dog! is he a bull mastiff?


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Ha ha,yeah in this country the dogs are told their weight in kgs?I know you guys do it by the lb?I have been told to go easy on his food though because im too impartial to looking at that big face saying"more food please" and hey presto he gets it.The two SBT'S dont always eat all theirs so Aslan the "canine hoover"does it for them! I dont want a fat dog though!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Mr. Pooch, That is one Handsome boy you got there. I had a 140 pound Rottweiler at one point. (yup to big for the breed) He was a lap dog also. Once he laid down on me while I was laying sideways in a chair. I weighed about 110 pounds at that time. It was all fine until I laughed and my lungs seemed to collapse and I couldn't breath. Then the ding dong started licking my face because he thought I was playing with him. LOL Luckily, there was someone else there and they pulled him off of me. Can you imagine the headlines that could have made? Rottweiler kills owner by kissing and loving her to death. LOL


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Ha ha,funny inga.lolIm not sure if ur american but in the UK yesterday a rottie "killed" its owner?Alot of media speculation was just doing the same old devil breed thing(like they do every time its a rott,mastiff,sbt,pitt,gsd e.t.c!)but apparently the man could have suffered a fit and the reason for the dog biting was to revive it,this to me seems so much more likely.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Yup, the media likes to make a good story out of what ever they can muster. If it were a Golden Retriever it would have already been hailed a hero. Any problems owning your breeds where you are? Yes, I am in the US. Everyone loves a good story here. LOL


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Lets put it this way every ******* time some **** like this happens i have to go into vampire mode and take these lot out out of hours times(6 in the morning and after dark in the evening!)I can barely walk in the street without mothers scooping up their kids?and people generally giving me looks that could kill.I often get asked if Blake is a pitt or has pitt in him?The UK is very antipitt!!!(i love em)My favourite walks are when my 4 yearold daughter is holding Aslan and for some strange reason we get the "how cute is that look" oh or the "how could you let that child near that beast" look how could i forget that one!mind your buisness is what i say,ive run out of energy to keep defending my dogs they can all ****off!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, I ignore the ones that are too rude, but I have managed to change some (actually many) peoples minds. Not so much that they would want a Rottweiler or Pit, but that they can actually see why someone would wish to own them. Most of these people are simply afraid and though it seems silly to those of us that own these breeds and know the sweet soft side of the breeds, they have been filled all kinds of horrors through the media, and unlike us, they have none of the positive experiences to compare to. I try to be that positive experience whenever I can. I take my dogs out in public all the time. I have them certified for Therapy as soon as they are ready. All but one of my Rottweilers have always been rescued from really bad situations so it takes time with some of them. I try to get mine out into Hospitals (captive audience) LOL Also, nursing homes, Children's Centers, schools, public demonstrations etc... It helps to always be positive about the breed and act against the stereotype. People tend to not see me as the stereotypical Rottweiler owner so it helps, I think. LOL


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Lets put it this way every ******* time some **** like this happens i have to go into vampire mode and take these lot out out of hours times(6 in the morning and after dark in the evening!)I can barely walk in the street without mothers scooping up their kids?and people generally giving me looks that could kill.I often get asked if Blake is a pitt or has pitt in him?The UK is very antipitt!!!(i love em)My favourite walks are when my 4 yearold daughter is holding Aslan and for some strange reason we get the "how cute is that look" oh or the "how could you let that child near that beast" look how could i forget that one!mind your buisness is what i say,ive run out of energy to keep defending my dogs they can all ****off!


I've never owned a bully breed, but have fostered a Boxer/SBT and she was so sweet. I love every bully I've come across and I work with them every week. I have had people scream at me, grab their kids and run, tell me they should all be euthanized. When they see me loving on them I get the death look or asked how could I love such a monster. It only makes me give them a HUGE kiss on the nose or head and of course they roll their eyes or look at me and walk away. Something is said each week so I guess I've just built up to it. Some people though


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

We could do with a few people like you over here inga!Im very passionate about dog ethics and im very antidog fighting,cruelty e.t.c,my dogs are my babys.Im often mistaken for some kind of thug with "status breeds" but if you get to know my dogs that couldnt be further from the truth.I unfortunetly know alot of idiots who do get dogs for the wrong reasons and they cant understand why i dont "make" my dogs aggressive?(grow up!) my dogs will protect when needs be but never for no reason! They are an important part of the family not an item that sits in the garden barking on command!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I've never owned a bully breed, but have fostered a Boxer/SBT and she was so sweet. I love every bully I've come across and I work with them every week. I have had people scream at me, grab their kids and run, tell me they should all be euthanized. When they see me loving on them I get the death look or asked how could I love such a monster. It only makes me give them a HUGE kiss on the nose or head and of course they roll their eyes or look at me and walk away. Something is said each week so I guess I've just built up to it. Some people though


You should say, "I don't, I love the dog, not the scum bag that dumped him into rescue.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Thats nice teddiexruxpin,your work must be so rewarding,even with all the anti bull comments!Ingas right you didnt put them there but thank god theres someone where they are that does love them,that way when they are/or if they are rehomed they will leave having been loved.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Aslan is gorgeous!! So tough looking! Tell him he better watch because there is a little pup named Otis that is going to knock him outta his biggest lap dog position in a few more months!! HA HA


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

I think Otis is about there already!lol,how much does he weigh?in the photos by the trees he looks as big as Aslan.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

He's probably close to 100 pounds now- I have to take him to vet to weigh him soon-His dad was 240 pounds, so he's got a ways to go...oh boy...
He does look pretty massive in that picture- just depends on which way he is standing- some pics he looks small..haha...small...


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

somehow cant see Otis and "small" coming into the same equasion!240LBS jesus,thats big!The English Mastiff currently holds the World record for the largest dog i think?Ive always wanted a St Bernard,have to wait till im rich.lol


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

HaHa-well, I know how big he is going to be, so yes, right now he is small!! Ha Ha. St Bernards are a beautiful dog, for sure- I don't think I would want all of that hair, though. I am a short hair, extra large breed kinda gal! Do you see any/many English Mastiffs over there?


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

I think Aslans dad may have English Mastiff in him(he's not a pedigree) because he is more Otis's colour,They are rare over here,too big for most people Sbt are everywhere you look where i live so i thought id get Aslan to stand out a bit(once otis is fully grown might pop over to the us and borrow him 4 a week or 2.lol)


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Ha Ha-that would turn a few heads! There are a few people around here that have Mastiffs, but they never take them anywhere...poor things. I show him off every chance I get and my daughter loves it the most...she is 3. And they wonder why their Mastiffs don't like other dogs-its because they don't go anywhere but to the vet! If you are going to have a dog this big they MUST be socialized! haha (I am visualizing my 120 pounds being dragged by 200 pounds of dog...oh boy!)


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL,my daughter loves the line"thats my dog" in regard to Aslan,ive socialized him very well he gets on with all dogs(he was attacked by a jackrussell when he was young) i dont understand why some people dont take their dogs out alot?Mine have a better social life than me!lol


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

I know what you mean- Otis has more friends than me...ha ha kidding- but I love that he has lots of friends and want to keep it that way.
My daughter is always the one to say "This is Otis.. he's my dog ..he's and English Mastiff...etc..." So cute that her puppy is her best friend-besides her mommy of course!
Nothing cuter than a girl and her 100 pound puppy HA HA


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> I know what you mean- Otis has more friends than me...ha ha kidding- but I love that he has lots of friends and want to keep it that way.
> My daughter is always the one to say "This is Otis.. he's my dog ..he's and English Mastiff...etc..." So cute that her puppy is her best friend-besides her mommy of course!
> Nothing cuter than a girl and her 100 pound puppy HA HA


LOL,i know its so true, ive got a picture up on here somewhere called"my girl and her personal security guard"


----------

